# Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps



## seeker (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi All,

   Got a Udolpho Wolfe's aromatic schnapps (schiedam) bottle with embossing on three sides.  The side that has Udolpho Wolfe's written on it is embossed almost to the base, does anyone know how old this would make it?  I know it was made between 1840-1920 but am trying to narrow this time frame a little.
 cheers
 seeker


----------



## bearswede (Sep 22, 2005)

Jaclyn...

 Welcome to the forum!

 Photos of the base, the seams and the neck would be very helpful... Also a description of the character of the glass: is it whittled, crudely blown, color, full of tiny bubbles? I have several Wolfe's in a range of ages...

 I'd be interested in hearing more about your archeology project... I was an archeologist in a former life...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Jaclyn...

 Thanks for the note... We'll have to chat more...

 For now, I've got some Wolfie photos:

 Four Wolfe's in approximate age-order from oldest (left) to youngest (right)...

 Oldest has a galaxy of tiny seed-bubbles and a sand-chip pontil; youngest came from Australia (I presume you have some familiarity with that country?), and is the least crudely fashioned...


----------



## bearswede (Sep 22, 2005)

Here are the bases...


----------



## seeker (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Ron,
   These photos are fantastic!!!  I'm afraid I only have bottle fragments and therefore don't have the bases matching the body fragments, but this will help immensely.  The fragments I have suggest that its the younger type, similar colour and no significant bubbling.  I was surprised to hear that it was from Australia.. like me and my fragments.  Do you know the dating of this light olive type?  Thanks again.
 Jaclyn.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 22, 2005)

*ATTN: Irish/RE: Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps*

Hey Irish...

 Can you help us out with dates for Aussie Wolfies?

 Thanks,

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 25, 2005)

*RE: ATTN: Irish/RE: Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps*

Hey, Irish...

 Did you see this one?

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Jaclyn...

 There's a light olive Aussie Wolfie on ebay about to end in an hour...

 The owner estimates it at around 1880...

 Ron


----------



## harpplayer (May 8, 2011)

Just acquired one in the brown colored bottle and it is still sealed and half full.


----------

